# Small Axe Jiu Jitsu Triangle Escapes



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2008)

[yt]HhDNgiwFgrM[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2008)

Small Axe? Material makes sense though!


----------



## Ybot (Sep 9, 2008)

Good stuff, though I'm not a big fan of the stack pass for triangle escapes.  It relies too much on size and strength IMO, and on the fact that the guy attacking doesn't know how to deal with a stack.


----------

